# Will does raise a litter together?



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have two does that I have always kept together because...well they get along really well and the cage was just too big to go to just one rabbit. Now they are both pregnant (I figure it is about day 15 but I am not 100 % sure). The cage they are in is the perfect grow out pen and should be able handle two litters and their mom's (about 3' by 8' ) but I am wondering if it is even probable that these two will raise their kits together. They should be due about the same time and I know that sometimes momma cat's will nurse litters together but I've never really heard of rabbits working together like that. 

Any input? I just want to know what the chances are and if anyone has ever heard of this working before. Thanks!


----------



## DianeS (Dec 5, 2012)

That certainly is a decent amount of room. I think it comes down to "how valuable are the expected kits?" It'll be taking some chances to try this experiment, but with that much room it might work. 

Rabbits don't care whose kits are whose, I know that. Most breeders can add and take away and trade around kits from does and the does never act like they notice. There can be 4 kits in the nest one day, add one from another litter to make 5 kits, and mom doesn't react but feeds them all. (As long as the kits are similar in age, that is.) My eight Angora kits were nursed by two Mini Lop mothers whose kits had died the day before. 

So, just having someone else's kits in the cage isn't likely to cause an issue. 

I am guessing that there are two potential issues that could cause problems. One is if either mother gets territorial over the area her kits are in, because that could end in a fight between the two does. The other would be if both mothers start feeding the same set of kits, leaving the other set without food. 

If you can pay enough attention to avoid those, then it might work with that much room. If you decide not to chance it you might be able to rig up a divider in that cage to keep them separated until the kits are weaned.

Hope that helps!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for the reply 

It's good to hear that does aren't too picky about whose kits are whose. That gets rid of half my anxiety, now I will just have to keep an eye on them for territorial behavior. These bunnies are just bunnies, nothing particularly valuable about them but I would be pretty bummed if I lost them because I wanted to try out some silly experiment, the only reason I am trying now is because the cage is so big. I would be very excited if it did work though, it would actually save me money, time, and space if it does. 

So far they still groom and sleep next to each other, but if I notice that tensions are high in the cage around the suspected due date I will need to find some way of separating them and a removable barrier sounds about right. 

I just put the Nest box in there and they are both sitting in there munching hay like sisters.  ...Time will tell, rabbits are weird, I know that much, so I will be keeping a very close eye on them. It is near the winter break so that won't be a problem. 

Thank you for the advice. Sure hope it works, but I'm going to go ahead and take some precautions. That cage needs to be smaller anyway.


----------



## brentr (Dec 6, 2012)

What are the dimensions of your nest box?  For two does, even friendly one, you should have two nest boxes.  Logistically, one regular size box won't hold two litters, or allow a doe to have the space she needs to kindle if there is another litter & nest in there already.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 16, 2012)

The nest box is about 1 foot by a 1 1/2 I think, I haven't measured it.  But I did go ahead and separate them, they were starting to act funny around each other, no fighting but you could sense the tension, I was still on the fence about it but then Bridget ran right through Hazel's nest and it was over for me. Caught Bridget and moved her to a smaller but more comfortable cage and everything has been good.


----------

